# IH464 Operation and Hydraulic Engage Lever



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

I have an IH464 gas tractor.

I have figured out most of the leavers on the tractor, but one alludes me.

There is a lever on the Right hand side below the Draft, 3 Pt Hitch and PTO controls. If I engage it the tractor almost dies (I am usually in low idle). It appears to be a hydraulic engager lever or something?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

AJ


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Is the tractor equipped with dual hydraulic?

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Hmmmm I wish I knew what that meant? I'm a newbie. 

It does have hdraylics in the rear. Might that be the control?


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

If it's where your saying I would say so.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Would that lever engage the rear hydraulics? 

Any thoughts? Any type of image that may help?

Thanks guys.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

